# Chicago Pre-Draft Camp List



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Chicago Pre-Draft Camp List & Rosters*

In the camp

Alex Acker, SG, Pepperdine
Deji Akindele, C, Chicago State
Alan Anderson, SG, Michigan State
Kelenna Azubuike, SG, Kentucky
Sean Banks, SF, Memphis
Eddie Basden, SG, Charlotte
Mike Bell, SF, Florida Atlantic
Yiannis Bouroussis, C, Greece
Dee Brown, G, Illinois
Marcus Campbell, C, Mississippi State
Will Conroy, PG, Washington
Taylor Coppenrath, PF, Vermont
Travis Diener, PG, Marquette
Daryl Dorsey, PG
D'or Fischer, C, West Virginia
Eddy Fobbs, F/C, Sam Houston St.
Sharrod Ford, F, Clemson
Torin Francis, PF, Notre Dame
John Gilchrist, PG, Maryland
Marcin Gortat, C, Poland
Chuck Hayes, F, Kentucky
Luther Head, G, Illinois
Jared Homan, F/C, Iowa State
Dwayne Jones, C, St. Joseph's
Mindaugas Katelynas, F, UT-Chattanooga
Jason Klotz, C, Texas
Carl Krauser, PG, Pittsburgh
Keith Langford, SG, Kansas
David Lee, PF, Florida
David Lucas, F, Oregon State
John Lucas, PG, Oklahoma State
Jackie Manuel, SG, North Carolina
Rawle Marshall, SG/SF, Oakland
Jason Maxiell, PF, Cincinnati
Ivan McFarlin, PF, Oklahoma State
Juan Mendez, PF, Niagara
Pops Mensah-Bonsu, PF, George Washington
Aaron Miles, PG, Kansas
Randolph Morris, C, Kentucky
Ellis Myles, PF, Lousiville
Larry O'Bannon, SG, Louisville
Drago Pasalic, PF, Croatia
Kevin Pittsnogle, PF, West Virginia
Carlos Powell, F, South Carolina
Roger Powell, F, Illinois
Ronnie Price, G, Utah Valley State
Anthony Roberson, G, Florida
Brandon Rush, SG, High School
Luke Schenscher, C, Georgia Tech
Tre Simmons, SG, Washington
David Simon, G, IPFW
Marcus Slaughter, PF, San Diego State
Steven Smith, SF, LaSalle
Salim Stoudamire, G, Arizona
Chris Thomas, PG, Notre Dame
Omar Thomas, F, UTEP
Dijon Thompson, G/F, UCLA
Ronny Turiaf, PF, Gonzaga
Robert Whaley, PF/C, Cincinnati
Eric Williams, F, Wake Forest
Jawad Williams, F, North Carolina
Louis Williams, SG, High School
Bracey Wright, SG, Indiana

Physical only

Nemanja Aleksandrov, SF, Serbia
Martynas Andriuskevicus, PF, Lithuania
Andrew Bogut, C, Utah
Ike Diogu, PF, Arizona State
Monta Ellis, G, High School
Raymond Felton, PG, North Carolina
Rudy Fernandez, SG, Spain
Channing Frye, C, Arizona
Francisco Garcia, SG, Louisville
Joey Graham, SF, Oklahoma
Danny Granger, SF, New Mexico
Gerald Green, SG, High School
Julius Hodge, SG, North Carolina State
Ersan Ilyasova, SF, Turkey
Jarrett Jack, PG, Georgia Tech
Sean May, PF, North Carolina
Rashad McCants, SG, North Carolina
Chris Paul, PG, Wake Forest
Wayne Simien, PF, Kansas
Chris Taft, PF, Pittsburgh
Charlie Villanueva, PF, UConn
Hakim Warrick, PF, Syracuse
Martell Webster, SG, High School
Deron Williams, PG, Illinois
Marvin Williams, SF, North Carolina
Antoine Wright, SG, Texas A&M


TEAM 1
7 John Gilchrist 6-2 201 PG Maryland Jr. 
6 Daryl Dorsey (Rome, GA ABA) 
20 Eddie Basden 6-5 205 SG Charlotte Sr. 
26 Brandon Rush 6-7 205 SG/SF NC HSSr. 
38 Omar Thomas 6-6 210 SF UTEP Sr. 
32 Chuck Hayes 6-6 240 SF Kentucky Sr. 
64 Marcus Slaughter 6-8 211 SF SD St. So. 
61 Ellis Myles 6-8 250 PF Louisville Sr. 
55 Deng Gai 6-9 250 PF Fairfield Sr. 
81 Marcin Gortat 7-0 240 C Poland 1984 


TEAM 2
9 Carl Krauser 6-2 190 PG Pittsburgh Jr. 
15 Chris Thomas 6-0 182 PG Notre Dame Sr. 
19 Kelenna Azubuike 6-5 220 SG UK Jr. 
25 Larry O'Bannon 6-3 190 SG Louisville Sr. 
30 Sean Banks 6-8 206 SF Memphis So. 
62 Drago Pasalic 6-11 225 PF Croatia 1984 
59 Juan Mendez 6-8 240 PF Niagara Sr. 
63 Kevin Pittsnogle 6-11 250 PF West Virginia Sr. 
77 Randolph Morris 6-10 266 C Kentucky Fr. 
72 Eddy Fobbs 6-11 234 C Sam Hou.St. Sr. 
76 Jason Klotz 6-10 245 PF/C Texas Sr. 


TEAM 3
13 Anthony Roberson 6-1 180 PG Florida Jr. 
4 Will Conroy 6-1 180 PG Washington Sr. 
28 Salim Stoudamire 6-1 178 SG Ariz. Sr. 
27 Tre Simmons 6-6 190 SG Washington Sr. 
35 Carlos Powell South Carolina Sr. 
39 Dijon Thompson 6-8 209 SG UCLA Sr. 
56 David Lee 6-9 240 PF Florida Sr. 
57 David Lucas 6-7 250 PF Oregon St. Sr. 
58 Jason Maxiell 6-7 240 PF Cincinnati Sr. 
74 Jared Homan 6-10 250 C Iowa St. Sr. 
70 Marcus Campbell 7-1 260 C Mississippi St. Sr. 


TEAM 4
3 Dee Brown 5-10 175 PG Illinois Jr.
11 Aaron Miles 6-0 175 PG Kansas Sr.
23 Jackie Manuel 6-5 201 SG North Carolina Sr.
18 Alan Anderson 6-6 230 SG Mich. St. Sr.
33 Mindaugas Katelynas 6-9 210 SF Chattanooga Sr.
34 Ivan McFarlin 6-8 240 PF Oklahoma St. Sr.
53 Taylor Coppinrath 6-9 245 SF/PF Vermont Sr.
73 Torin Francis 6-9 252 PF Notre Dame Jr. 
71 D'or Fischer 6-11 240 C West Virginia Sr. 


TEAM 5
5 Travis Diener 6-1 165 PG Marquette Sr. 
8 Luther Head 6-3 185 SG Illinois Sr.
12 Ronnie Price G Utah Valley State
22 Keith Langford 6-4 215 SG Kansas Sr.
17 Alex Acker 6-5 190 SG Pepperdine Jr. 
40 Jawad Williams 6-8 218 SF UNC Sr.
31 Mike Bell 6-9 210 PF Florida Atlantic Sr.
66 Robert Whaley 6-9 240 PF Walsh Sr.
54 Sharrod Ford 6-9 230 PF Clemson Sr. 
67 Deji Akindele 7-1 240C Chicago St. Sr.
79 David Simon 6-9 250 PF IP Ft. Wayne Sr. 


TEAM 6
16 Louis Williams 6-2 175 SG GA HSSr. 
10 John Lucas 6-0 165 PG Oklahoma St. Sr.
24 Rawle Marshall 6-7 190 SG Oakland Sr.
29 Bracey Wright 6-3 200 SG Indiana Jr.
37 Steven Smith 6-8 225 SF La Salle Jr.
36 Roger Powell 6-6 240 SF/PF Illinois Sr.
65 Ronny Turiaf 6-10 243 PF Gonzaga Sr.
60 Pops Mensah-Bonsu 6-9 240 PF GW Jr.
78 Luke Schenscher 7-1 250 C G.Tech Sr. 
80 Eric Williams 6-8 291 PF Wake Forest Jr.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some terrific guards in Alex Acker, Luther Head and John Gilchrist. They should be able to dominate this camp. One of my favorites Travis Diener should do well also.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Wow, looking at that list there are alot of great players. I would name some of the better ones, but to me they all seem about the same talent level, this year should be very entertaining.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

Who's missing? 

Off my head I saw no
- nate robinson
- johan petro
- ryan gomes
- andray blatche
- fran vazquez
- tiago splitter
- matt walsh

I know some of the european guys are still playing but does anyone know why robinson and gomes wouldn't go?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Robinson and Gomes played a year ago. No reason to be playing again.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Sean Banks for the steal of the draft! Interesting that Hodge is not playing in the camp, looks like he feels his stock has moved up? Also, Morris should be able to solidify himself pretty well at a camp such as this.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Klotz is going to OWN the post in these games. I don't really see anyone who can bang with him on that list of players. Klotz will probably make a nice career for himself overseas somewhere, I've always liked him.

Brandon Rush better be REALLY REALLY good.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

thekid said:


> Sean Banks for the steal of the draft! Interesting that Hodge is not playing in the camp, looks like he feels his stock has moved up? Also, Morris should be able to solidify himself pretty well at a camp such as this.


It's not that he feels his stock moves up, the NBA is the one who invites players to just take physicals, and they only do that because those are the guys who they know are the likely first round picks.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Klotz is going to OWN the post in these games. I don't really see anyone who can bang with him on that list of players. Klotz will probably make a nice career for himself overseas somewhere, I've always liked him.
> 
> Brandon Rush better be REALLY REALLY good.


:laugh:

Well, to start with Eric Williams will OWN Klotz.

For that matter, I bet Jason Maxiell will OWN Klotz.

Jared Holman will certainly be able to bang with him.

Klotz is meaner, but I don't see him owning David Lee. I know others will disagree. And for that matter, I think Pops Mensah-Bonsu will outplay him.

But I do like Klotz, and I think he can have a good career in Europe, if he wants.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I predict Eddie Basden becomes a first round pick by the end of Chicago.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Apparently he hasn't been able to show he can hit a shot, predict all day, but you'll hear his name in the 2nd round if you hear it at all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> Apparently he hasn't been able to show he can hit a shot, predict all day, but you'll hear his name in the 2nd round if you hear it at all.


Basden is a Trenton Hassell in waiting. He has good work ethic, so hopefully he can work on his offensive game.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> Apparently he hasn't been able to show he can hit a shot, predict all day, but you'll hear his name in the 2nd round if you hear it at all.


Not the type of player that will thrive in a workout, and GM's know that. I don't think you'll see his stock drop because he hasn't been hitting his jumper in workouts, that he didn't hit in college.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

After seeing those rosters, I wouldn't mind being at this camp, there should be some good games.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Gilchrist got hosed, what a **** team he's on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well those rosters prove to me that they put a lot of John Gilchrist's plate. He's playing with by far IMO the worst talent in the camp as a team. No damn scorers whatsoever other than Omar Thomas and I bet most of you have never heard of Omar Thomas or even see him play. He was the JUCO leading scorer at over 35 ppg two years ago.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The Mad Viking said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Well, to start with Eric Williams will OWN Klotz.
> 
> ...


I didn't see Williams, I didn't even know he was in this draft! Some team is going to be very happy in the second round. Yeah, he'll probably control the paint.

Klotz is just a mean son-of-a-*****. Didn't he cheapshot someone this past season? I don't really like anyone from that Florida program, so I think he'll outplay Lee, and Mensah-Bonsu is just too raw right now.

And looking at that list makes it even more clear why Andrew Bynum, who isn't ready for the league at ALL, could go lottery. I mean he's a nice prospect, but there just aren't that many good bigs around.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I didn't see Williams, I didn't even know he was in this draft! Some team is going to be very happy in the second round. Yeah, he'll probably control the paint.
> 
> Klotz is just a mean son-of-a-*****. Didn't he cheapshot someone this past season? I don't really like anyone from that Florida program, so I think he'll outplay Lee, and Mensah-Bonsu is just too raw right now.
> 
> And looking at that list makes it even more clear why Andrew Bynum, who isn't ready for the league at ALL, could go lottery. I mean he's a nice prospect, but there just aren't that many good bigs around.


Which is exactly why I stop watching at the wing players. There will always be more quality wings and guards to watch then bigs in this camp. The good bigs, don't need to come to Chicago.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Gilchrist's team looks bad, but it's probably not the worst. Team 4 isn't going to score alot either with Manuel, Anderson and a converted division two PF on the wing.

I also have a feeling team 2 will suck. They have some talented players like Banks, but will they get any shots with Krauser and Chris Thomas playing PG ? Those two are prime candidates for the Dajuan Wagner award.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Team 4 has Dee Brown,Coppenrath and Francis, of course there gonna score.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Team 4 has Dee Brown,Coppenrath and Francis, of course there gonna score.


I'll concede Dee Brown. But, I always remember these games being heavily guard/wing dominated, so I don't know if Francis is gonna get many touches. As for Coppenrath, he didn't even score much at Portsmouth. I don't think he scores a lot here against better competition. I might be wrong though...


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Coppenrath can't score if he doesn't get the ball in the right spots.


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

Coppenrath won't score 25 like he does in the AE...but you can count on him for 16-17points in Chicago, given he would play a full 40 or more minutes (I am not sure if they do or not). And if by "not scoring" much at Portsmouth means 17ppg and 9rpg and making the all-tourney team I am not sure what scoring is. The guy earns his buckets and works hard as hell to grab offensive boards and putbacks, he has good footing as well. 

As for Coppenrath against major competition
04-05
vs Kansas 23pts 7rebs
vs UNC 13pts 5rebs (lowest total points he has had in regular season in over 2 seasons)
vs Nevada 18pts 6rebs
vs Syracuse 16pts 4rebs
vs Mich St. 16pts 14rebs (granted, a lot were his own misses, but he still grabbed the boards and considering he played all 40minutes and then some of basketball in the first round of the tourney, then go out and play nearly the entire game in the next round, you knew he would be tired)
and from last year 03-04
vs UCLA 38pts 5rebs (yeah, against a team that didn't have much of a frontcourt...but it is a major conference)

So you Coppenrath haters can go ahead and bash away about the same old same old...but TC will hold his own.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

theycallmemattmo said:


> So you Coppenrath haters can go ahead and bash away about the same old same old...but TC will hold his own.


Will do...

He's this year's Matt Freije.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The guy shoots the ball over his head. His stuff is going to get beat in this camp.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gilchrist, Head and Omar Thomas are playing very well in this camp. I sure hope Head doesn't move up too much, because I want him on the Lakers, but I think he'll end up being a late first round pick. I wouldn't be mad to see the Knicks get him at 30.

Travis Diener would look damn good backing up Nash in Phoenix if you ask me. It appears he's been fantastic as well. I'm not surprised.


----------



## GoCats2001 (Mar 4, 2005)

Coppenrath has actually had a good showing in the camp. Suprised?




HKF said:


> The guy shoots the ball over his head. His stuff is going to get beat in this camp.


----------



## GoCats2001 (Mar 4, 2005)

Diener's been fantastic?? haha.. right



HKF said:


> Gilchrist, Head and Omar Thomas are playing very well in this camp. I sure hope Head doesn't move up too much, because I want him on the Lakers, but I think he'll end up being a late first round pick. I wouldn't be mad to see the Knicks get him at 30.
> 
> Travis Diener would look damn good backing up Nash in Phoenix if you ask me. It appears he's been fantastic as well. I'm not surprised.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

GoCats2001 said:


> Coppenrath has actually had a good showing in the camp. Suprised?


Why would I be surprised? He's not going to do anything in the pros anyway. Are you trying to gloat? You're gloating about a potential 11th-12th man. C'mon now. 

As for Diener, yes Diener is proving to be a solid backup PG on the next level. Everyone knows he can shoot, but they wondered can he run a team and play defense on the pro level.

This straddling of Coppenrath needs to stop. My lord, this guy is going to make as much of a dent on the pro level as I have.


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Why would I be surprised? He's not going to do anything in the pros anyway. Are you trying to gloat? You're gloating about a potential 11th-12th man. C'mon now.
> 
> As for Diener, yes Diener is proving to be a solid backup PG on the next level. Everyone knows he can shoot, but they wondered can he run a team and play defense on the pro level.
> 
> This straddling of Coppenrath needs to stop. My lord, this guy is going to make as much of a dent on the pro level as I have.


Because Coppenrath means so much to us. Living in one of the smallest states in the union, to see this guy, from our state be such a dominant force in the college level, and to go on and put up very solid numbers in Chicago is something very important. It is huge. Honestly words just escape me for how much he has meant to me, and my state, the guy is everyone's friggen hero. To see the guy that student taught your brother's math class go on and accomplish great things to move is career towards the professional level, is just amazing in itself. 

Take my emotional babble for what you want, rip it apart if you so desire,I don't care. I am rootin' like hell for this guy, and nobody is gonna stop me (you can't really), or Taylor himself. I think he gets drafted, and will contribute something in the league. And when he does [get drafted], I will log on to nba.com, go to the team that just drafted him, and make myself a custom jersey with his name on it. I am being realistic, he will be a guy off the bench for low-post sets to score a few, then come out. We all are not crazy to think he will put up 20 a game and be MVP, but who knows, he could, he has beaten all the odds before, what is to say that he won't do it again. Yeah, I'm sure you have met many players and their uncles in your lifetime, but Taylor Coppenrath is Vermont. He defines this state. It is just hard to understand to an outsider, that is essentially all I can say. 

Hope that clears it up for you, and the short answer is no, it won't stop, we won't let it...you don't like it, I'm sorry, but not everything can go your way all the time, and you were given freewill to ignore it. Go Cats Go!


----------



## GoCats2001 (Mar 4, 2005)

I Second That. Right on Mattmo.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm not saying you can't root for the guy. However, does that mean I have to see greatness in him? Of course not. I'm not telling you not to love him and idolize him. Do your thing. 

I'm not hating on him either. I've been watching the NBA since 1988. I don't think he'll amount to much. If he does, great, I was wrong. It's not like I have a 100% rating on making predictions on basketball players.


----------

